# Mt Gretna Art Show (Pennsylvania) - Anyone ever attend?



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

I have been accepted into the Mt Gretna Emerging Artist Program and this will be the first time I am attending/participating in the show. Does anyone have any experience with this show? What type of turn out is there? I sell Maloof inspired furniture and hope that this crowd will be willing to put down the investment for quality furniture/art

Mt Gretna Art Show
Between Hershey and Lebanon PA 
8/20 & 8/21


----------



## woodcraftertom (Aug 4, 2010)

Yes, I go almost every year as a spectator. It is one of the nicest shows anywhere. [weather permitting] The setting is throughout the campgrounds and draws people from many states. The art show side where I assume you will be is very pricey and is filled with true artists of their crafts. On the other side near the lake is the craft show [no admission charge] and it is also nice but full of crafts like are seen at any craft show. Your furniture will fit right in the artists show and people pay an admission fee around 7-9 dollars. You will be pleased with the crowds which are quite large and I hope you have a good show. There are people that come from Ny and Nj and many other states. The only thing that is not good is if it rains. I will look for your stand if I get out this year and introduce myself. I wish you well.


----------

